# ? on building a pole barn



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

Thnaks for all the info guys, I am not planning on building till spring but I figured i would get evrything together so i am ready.. Does anyone know whatr it would cost roughly to pour a slab for a 30x40 pole barn, If i figured it out right i would need roughly 15 yards of cement..I am on my way to evart this weekend to finish up my deer season, and tomorrow I am taking a run into Bigrapids to check on a pole barn pkg from Menards there. Hope someone could help me out on the cement issue, i would just like to start saving now for this stuff. Thanks again.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

MichiganHunter1971 said:


> Thnaks for all the info guys, I am not planning on building till spring but I figured i would get evrything together so i am ready.. Does anyone know whatr it would cost roughly to pour a slab for a 30x40 pole barn, If i figured it out right i would need roughly 15 yards of cement..I am on my way to evart this weekend to finish up my deer season, and tomorrow I am taking a run into Bigrapids to check on a pole barn pkg from Menards there. Hope someone could help me out on the cement issue, i would just like to start saving now for this stuff. Thanks again.


Re the cement floor query..........

As mentioned, we had Pioneer PBs do ours and had to wait another week or 10 days before they could get the cement guys they used to come over here to TC to do our floor. Its 30x40 and _not one crack_ , not even a little tiny one, in that floor after 9 years. Everybody's pole barn I ever walk into has cracks in the floor. FWIW.

NB


----------

